# looking for sauce recipe



## bigbuck (Dec 26, 2016)

happy holidays all, I am looking for a spicy sauce with a vinegarey finish that would be good on smoked pulled pork, also getting ready to try a rib roast and in need of a dry rub also


----------



## matchew (Jan 4, 2017)

I can't believe nobody has responded to this. Take a look at JJ's finishing sauce recipes. I'm sure he has a version that would work for you. There are a couple really good recipes on here, just have to look.

Good luck, brother!


----------



## 801driver (Jan 4, 2017)

bigbuck,

It seems I missed your post earlier also.

Upper right corner Search function "pork butt finishing sauce" should help..

When you have time, how about filling in your profile and letting us know where you are located?

Let us know what you used and what you thought of it.


----------



## joe black (Jan 5, 2017)

Look at Jeffs sauce and rub recipes.  They are great and very user friendly.  You can tweak these to suit your personal taste.  The cost of the recipes is very reasonable and the proceeds are used to support and maintain this site.

Good luck and good smokin',  Joe.    :grilling_smilie:


----------

